# Alpha dog



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Fiona is off at training camp. When she comes home in 9 days and 6 hours, I want to make sure that I am alpha. I read Ceasar's way and the monks of new skete. I am worried that Fiona will still think she is the boss, because I need her more than she needs me. Anyone else have this problem? If so, how did you deal with it?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i never worry about who's alpha. i think through training, socializing,
feeding, playing, quiet time, caring for, petting, etc there's a bond.
when you have a well trained, highly socialized dog i don't think there's
any need to worry about alpha.

now the other side of alpha. we drive our dogs around while they
sit in the back of the car, we open and close doors for our dogs,
we bring them their food and water, we towel them off, we clean
up their poop, we pay for all of their bills, etc. so, are we really
the "alpha"? lol.


----------



## BahCan (May 29, 2010)

I would have dealt with it by doing the training with my dog rather that sending her off to training camp.

Training with the dog yourself helps to develop a great bond between yourself and the dog. Personally, when I go to training with my dog, It is me who is being trained to better understand my dog and learn how to train her.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:



BahCan said:


> I would have dealt with it by doing the training with my dog rather that sending her off to training camp.
> 
> Training with the dog yourself helps to develop a great bond between yourself and the dog. Personally, when I go to training with my dog, It is me who is being trained to better understand my dog and learn how to train her.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

BahCan said:


> I would have dealt with it by doing the training with my dog rather that sending her off to training camp.
> 
> Training with the dog yourself helps to develop a great bond between yourself and the dog. Personally, when I go to training with my dog, It is me who is being trained to better understand my dog and learn how to train her.


If you will look at the posters signature, she was sent off to service dog training. Most people do not train their service dogs themselves.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Are you not receiving handler training from the organization training your dog? They will know your dog far better than anyone on the board. I would suggest you take your guidance from them.


----------



## BahCan (May 29, 2010)

Shepherdmom..you are correct, i did not see that, I don't look at the posters signatures, I only read the questions they post.

That changes everything as the dog is in service dog training.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

David Winners said:


> Are you not receiving handler training from the organization training your dog? They will know your dog far better than anyone on the board. I would suggest you take your guidance from them.


This. Any organization (or experienced trainer, if you are doing it independently) worth their salt will be able to train YOU how to work with the dog as much as they will be teaching the dog to work for you. You may not be teaching her how to do everything on her "job" list, but they should at least be planning on teaching you the appropriate way to handle and live with her. I would discuss these concerns with them first and foremost.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Be it pet dog or Service Dog, don't worry about Alpha. The thing is to be a partnership with respect for each other. This is something that you need to earn by showing your dog that you are fair in your requests and that you will always see to her needs. 

What type of training camp did you send your dog to? What are they teaching her and how long has she been gone? Are they going to be working with the two of you together when you get her back? 

I have to admit, I don't remember ever hearing of someone sending their SDIT to a training "camp" before and I would really like to hear more.


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

So many people get their back up when they hear Alpha, Dominance or any of the other buzzwords out there. 

I think what the OP is saying is that she wants to be a confident leadership figure to her dog. There is nothing wrong with that, infact it may be critical to their working relationship. 

To the OP
You feed, house, pay the bills and walk the dog. Trust me she needs you more then you need her. Think of her as an employee you pay for the services she renders you. No service, or poor service and pay starts getting docked. Rule violations lead to discipline. On the flip side good performance = bonuses. Make it black and white. 
Check out threads on NILF. 

In addition I sincerely doubt a certified service dog will be a truly "dominant" dog. Those are rare and would not be suitable for that role. What you may get is an opportunist that takes advantage of a weak or inconsistent handler, but even that is not a guarentee. It is also an easy fix and even easier to avoid.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Inconsistent is exactly what her trainer says. But thinking about her as an employee is a great idea.

I don't think of myself as inconsistent, but others see it too.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Its hard to catch, video yourself working the dog then watch it if possible. You can catch things that you may be doing that you were not even aware of. (I have been doing this and cant believe the stuff Im catching) As with many things practise makes perfect. 

An aside:
I happen to like a lot of Cesar's writing on leadership. He also gets into the buzzwords previously mentioned and debunks a lot of the myths about them that are often spread around on the net and in media. I dont see anything wrong with reading up on his philosophy which is essentially firm but fair. However, his books are more philsophical then intructional in my opinion.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Inconsistency can cause frustration which can lead to bad behaviors. I would definitely spend some one on one time with the trainer when she comes back. IME, people are far harder to train than dogs, especially if they have bad habits to break.

There is no chance I'm going to board and train a dog, topic of another thread, and then turn it over to the owner without enabling the owner to work the dog, maintain it's training, and successfully incorporate the dog into the household. JMHO


----------



## mcdanfam (Aug 27, 2013)

doggiedad said:


> i never worry about who's alpha. i think through training, socializing,
> feeding, playing, quiet time, caring for, petting, etc there's a bond.
> when you have a well trained, highly socialized dog i don't think there's
> any need to worry about alpha.
> ...


That is exactly how I think about it....who is really the trained one? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mcdanfam (Aug 27, 2013)

BahCan said:


> I would have dealt with it by doing the training with my dog rather that sending her off to training camp.
> 
> Training with the dog yourself helps to develop a great bond between yourself and the dog. Personally, when I go to training with my dog, It is me who is being trained to better understand my dog and learn how to train her.


Agreed! Training with makes a completely different experience....you also learn so much about the dogs expressions and body language. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mcdanfam (Aug 27, 2013)

mcdanfam said:


> Agreed! Training with makes a completely different experience....you also learn so much about the dogs expressions and body language.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Maybe a basic class in which you could do some training together...create a working bond, and build even more trust...since most can't train their own service dog....just something fun, bonding does not have to be a long intense process...most things we do in our house to establish alpha role.
Making them wait, while looking at their food before we give the command to eat. Never giving treats unless they do a few commands or a trick...,earn their food. Toys out away after playtime. Easy simple things to incorporate...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Oisin's Aoire (Jun 17, 2013)

David Winners said:


> Are you not receiving handler training from the organization training your dog? They will know your dog far better than anyone on the board. I would suggest you take your guidance from them.


^ This.I am working with a trainer ( basic OB right now, SDIT to be determined) . Since I am paying good money and putting all my faith in a trainer I am paying , I only rely on her for training advice.Aside from when I first got him home and had a few " omg first puppy in like 20 years " questions , I have kept my training questions between my trainer and myself. 

I like to come here and talk about my dog and ask non training related questions..and I do learn from reading others experience..but I don't ask my training concerns here. Not because I don't think the people here are knowledgeable ( they are) but I think each dog is different and if you are paying a trainer to know your dog inside and out ( and they should be training you too ) why ask for technique advice over the internet from people who have never met your dog? Know what I mean?

I do not mean to sound like a snob or anything..it is just that training for SD is pretty complex and specific and it costs so much in training..why risk getting conflicting advice from people who do not actually know you or your dog? Unless you think your trainer is not the real deal or you have some genuine concerns about their ability or credentials ( which is something you would research BEFORE plonking money down on it) why try any DIY or internet advice methods?

Just my opinion .


----------

